# New Tank Setup/Move



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

Good morning everyone!

I currently have a 20 gallon high saltwater tank that has been established for a few years, but awhile back my fiance and I bought a new 55 gallon tank setup (that included MH light, heater, sump, etc) to move the old fish and such into, though we just haven't had time to do anything with it.

My question is that, since we're trying to save as much money as we can for the wedding, can we just use the live rock we currently have (~30lbs) to finally finish setting up the new tank? Or should we wait until we can afford more live rock?

Also, the tank is located against an interior wall (we're on the second floor), but when full, it appears to lean a little forward. Is there some high-density foam or something you could recommend to level it out? It can certainly be moved elsewhere if need be, but it's pretty much in the best place for it.

Thanks!


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

im no expert neither in SW tanks nor in DIY projects, but from what ive learned from this forum i think you can seed dead rock with live rock so if you need to buy more rock dead will do too. Also, you can very cheaply make a DIY stand, it only costs some time  again, im no person to take suggestions from in those subjects, so better wait for someone else to respond too


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

If it helps, our tank is the Oceanic Illuminata, located at this link: http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/oceanic-illuminata.php

We have both the stand and tank (the tank with the overflow, that is).


----------

